# Sticky  Official Glock Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav Glocks (you own) here!


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Zahnarzt

That Combat Master is bad a$$.


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Here's mine. Does the Shadow Systems MR 918 count?

My G26 and G23 have evolved. Next will be the G43 that I just ordered the Zaffiri Precision slide and barrel for along with a Tyrant Designs trigger to match. I just wish they made those same parts for the G27 and G30. I love their slides and barrels and went totally apeshit over them.


----------



## Shipwreck

Very nice!


----------



## Shipwreck

Zahnarzt said:


> That Combat Master is bad a$$.


Thanks. I am waiting on a Glock 19 Combat Master to come back into my hands. I sent them the gun last year.


----------



## Belt Fed

Two glocks, G19 and G20


----------



## DataMan357

*My Gen3 G19 FDE. My everyday car carry gun. Shown with my FDE "Crowd Control" mag...








*


----------



## Belt Fed

Shot the 19X this morning


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice gun!


----------



## Belt Fed

Glock 40 came today


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Shipwreck

Very nice!!

Those long slide Glocks are nice!


----------



## Belt Fed

The recoil is light to me. you'd figure it would be heavier since it' has a longer barrel.


----------



## Belt Fed

I know after about 30 rounds holding it up felt like holding up a 11919a4. 🤣


----------



## Shipwreck

Belt Fed said:


> The recoil is light to me. you'd figure it would be heavier since it' has a longer barrel.


Well, I will say that My G34 has almost the same recoil as my Beretta 92. Even with the longer slide, it still is a bigger gun. So, less recoil.

Plus, in the case of the G34, they make the slide to be the same weight as the G17, despite the longer slide.

Maybe they do something similar for the various calibers in the long slide compared to the normal fullsize version in that caliber.


----------



## Stealth .45

I'm sure I've owned a couple dozen over the years, but here is my current inventory.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Probably my one pistol that best fits the description of “Range beater”.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

The first subcompact I bought for carry.


----------



## Belt Fed

SSGN_Doc said:


> The first subcompact I bought for carry.
> 
> View attachment 22746
> View attachment 22747


I never seen a glock case like that. how old?


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Belt Fed said:


> I never seen a glock case like that. how old?


Around mid 1990s. Those were the original boxes they used to get shipped in. Seal like Tupperware and helped Glocks earn the nicknames of Tupperware guns, or tactical Tupperware. Gaston Glock started out making polymer kitchen ware and tools before the Glock 17 was ever introduced.

The boxes became an issue because of that center post that runs right in front of the trigger. Despite the lablels in the box that say not to store the pistols loaded in the box…Darwin’s theory still applies. To properly fit, the gun needs to be verified unloaded and the trigger pulled to release the striker. Well, some folks don’t bother to read, think, or properly understand how such things are supposed to work together and…Glock introduced different boxes later.


----------



## Belt Fed

Pretty neat, Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

SSGN_Doc said:


> Probably my one pistol that best fits the description of “Range beater”.
> 
> View attachment 22744
> View attachment 22745


That is some impressive shooting


----------



## Shipwreck

SSGN_Doc said:


> Around mid 1990s. Those were the original boxes they used to get shipped in. Seal like Tupperware and helped Glocks earn the nicknames of Tupperware guns, or tactical Tupperware. Gaston Glock started out making polymer kitchen ware and tools before the Glock 17 was ever introduced.
> 
> The boxes became an issue because of that center post that runs right in front of the trigger. Despite the lablels in the box that say not to store the pistols loaded in the box…Darwin’s theory still applies. To properly fit, the gun needs to be verified unloaded and the trigger pulled to release the striker. Well, some folks don’t bother to read, think, or properly understand how such things are supposed to work together and…Glock introduced different boxes later.


Yes, I owned several Glocks in the 1990s. My first from 1993. They all came in that tupperwear type if container


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Shipwreck said:


> That is some impressive shooting


 Found a couple loads it really likes. People say Glocks are inaccurate. I had put A LOT of rounds through that Glock that particular year, so it was very natural for me to shoot well.


----------

